# How are you keeping beetles from eating holes in your plastic tanks and fuel lines?



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

One of our gen fuel tanks must have 50 or so little holes in the side now. Not all are leakers of fuel.
The only repair is to plastic weld the holes with a soldering gun.
I have been thinking, is there an insecticide that could be sprayed on the tank?
Or maybe all the tanks need to be taken off the gens, then flushed and dried and stored inside.

It is an asian import the Camphor beetle. Camphor Shoot Borer (Cnestus mutilatus)

A serious eater of plastic gasoline tanks. They have also ruined most of my red plastic gas cans.

Our Polaris ATV, all the fuel leaked out of the gas tank, and looking at it the beetles had eaten holes into the rubber fuel line. The holes they make are slightly smaller than 1/8". Have not seen them attacking car gas tanks as I think the plastic is better quality and they cant smell the ethanol.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

It appears that gasoline with alcohol may attract them, so eliminating the alcohol may help.





CAMPHOR SHOOT BORER SPRAY - BUGSPRAY TREATMENT


I have camphor borers targeting my gas tanks at my dock. Also got into the fuel line for my boat. Never heard of them but the local coop told me what they




bugspray.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sdowney717 said:


> One of our gen fuel tanks must have 50 or so little holes in the side now. Not all are leakers of fuel.
> The only repair is to plastic weld the holes with a soldering gun.
> I have been thinking, is there an insecticide that could be sprayed on the tank?
> Or maybe all the tanks need to be taken off the gens, then flushed and dried and stored inside.
> ...


wow i would have guessed it was mice or vole's or another rodent...
soooo.
what is to stop them from eating on car plastics?
fuel tanks, injection lines, def lines etc....
almost every thing is some sort of plastic these days.....

a couple of questions...
those gasoline jugs had mold on the outside.... and looked old...
so do they eat on new plastics as well??


keep the plastics clean and free from trash...
or could you coat the outside of the plastics with oils grease or silicone?
a study on what they will not chew on would be good for sure!


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

They dont care if the plastic is clean or molded. If they smell the ethanol and start eating into the plastic, drilling little holes. Getting rid of the ethanol I am sure will help a lot. But that is effort. You can pour in some water, shake, and let the gas sit, then have pure gas of a slightly lower octane.
Thing is, at what level of ethanol do they no longer feel attracted to fuel tanks? They may be super smellers, I dont know how long it would take to dissipate the scent sufficiently, it may take years.

I will take a pic and show you holes


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

pics of one tank, peppered with holes, all my tanks get like this. Some weep gas out, some do not. Red gas cans, black tanks, thick rubber fuel hoses riddled with holes, clean cans, dirty can, makes no difference. I live in Newport News, VA, near Ft. Eustis.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

We are rural, and I've noticed that if something doesn't get much activity, a critter particular to that something will make an appearance.

If a car sits too long without being started/driven, mice will move in to the engine compartment ... nests get built, wiring gets chewed. If it's driven every day, no critters ...

Perhaps w/ these beatles, the same effect occurs ... plastic gas cans, atv's ... keep them moving somehow? Gennies ... start every day?


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

It is just a mostly mindless bug running on instinct.
The super bad eaten tank is from my 6500 watt Max Force Generac.

Today I welded up all the holes. I cut up a black HDPE from an AZ gear oil qt for a filler rod.
Testing will be when the coming storm passes. Maybe will get snow from 1 to 3 inches, and temp will drop into the teens on Sunday.

I may have to try the add water to gas way to get rid of the ethanol.
These gens sit around a long time between use, they are only for when the power goes out. Really I should remove the tanks, empty them and dry the carbs thoroughly after use. My Troy Built 8000 watt, the SS carb needle corroded the carb so bad, it was a chore to get unstuck, What finally did it was soaking for half day in vinegar, then a hammer and punch to hit the aluminum casting around the needle, again and again. It got a tiny bit loose, so light plier twisting made it come out. I then polished the bore using stove top cleaner on a Qtip, and a a dremel to spin it in the bore. I had drained the tank, ran it dry, and choked it to suck the last bit out, but that was not enough to stop the corrosion. Put it together, and it started on second pull.

Other thing I am doing is adding some 2 stroke oil to the gas, it does not smoke, and when the gas evaporates the oil should still sit on the carb parts.


----------



## zz28zz (Nov 24, 2021)

The subject of water and ethanol laced gasoline has come up many times before in the boating world where the 2 come together on a regular basis. Ethanol attracts water. When the 2 combine they are heavier than the fuel and both drop to the bottom of the tank. Shaking the fuel will not recombine it with the ethanol. They will re-separate rapidly. Since ethanol is used to increase the octane rating, once it separates, the remaining fuel is very low octane and can cause detonation in many circumstances. The water/ethanol combo that falls to the bottom is a slimy gunk that's not good for anything. It causes corrosion, plugs small fuel passages and eats non-ethanol rated fuel lines. Probably one of the worst ideas ever from a maintenance prospective.

Mixing 2-stroke oil into my winter storage fuel (100LL aviation fuel) has been part of my boat winterization process for many years and it does seem to help the rubber seals in the fuel system from drying out and cracking. It also coats various internal eng parts to help prevent corrosion during extended periods of none usage.

This is the first I've heard of plastic eating bugs. Haven't seen any evidence of them here yet (central TX). Maybe the fire ants already killed them off??


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so make a trap for the bugs with ethanol.
glass jar, steel lid.
holes in lid
maybe a bit of cotton inside.

hey will dawn dish soap kill the bugs?
soap and water mix in the jar...

it would be cool to do a controlled study on this...
you might seek out help from the collages in the area.
they love this kinda of stuff for the kids as projects!


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Metal jerry cans or using non-ethanol fuel can be viable alternatives.

But for plastic gas tanks and fuel lines, maybe a spray repellant or insecticide might help?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

😧 Wow, first time hearing about these beetles. That’s wild. The suggestion to bait and trap sounds like a good idea. Get them before they get you (your fuel containers.) Plastic welding appears to be the perfect solution.

Are these bugs actually drinking the gasoline?!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

This indicates they're in the SW, wonder if they'll migrate north? 









Camphor Shot Borer (Cnestus mutilatus)







blogs.ifas.ufl.edu


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hummm
they might eat through the seals on a metal fuel tank...
like at the cap or tank vent rubber....

yea what kills them other than heat???


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> maybe a spray repellant or insecticide might help


A link to a repellent is in post #2


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

drmerdp said:


> 😧 Wow, first time hearing about these beetles. That’s wild. The suggestion to bait and trap sounds like a good idea. Get them before they get you (your fuel containers.) Plastic welding appears to be the perfect solution.
> 
> Are these bugs actually drinking the gasoline?!


No, the gas vapors end up killing them. the holes that penetrate the tank, some have little black beetles siting in them. I was able to stick a pin through many holes, so I think they drilled and drilled and then got wasted by the fumes. About 20% of the holes were only surface or half finished.

Plastic welding with a solder gun is really the only solution, no glue will fix HDPE.

I dont know if baiting and trapping will make much difference, there are so many of these beetles around, all it might do is attract more to your place. they are attracted to ethanol, ethanol evaporates pretty quick, the trap might be a waste of ethanol.
These bugs have super sensitive sensors, they can smell the ethanol coming from a diseased tree or bush, I cant do that. They are designed that way so they can drill into trees and bushes and reproduce themselves.

I was wondering about covering the tanks with an overlapping layer of aluminum duct tape. I doubt they can eat through metal. Can also wrap fuel lines in metal tape. Still think they will find a way near the fill cap, or the valve.
The tank I fixed had 5 holes on the bottom, most of the holes are on the sides and top. There was only a gallon of gas sitting in the tank, so it must be vapors leaching through the plastic that they can smell, otherwise wouldn't the tank bottom also be peppered with holes?

You know it only takes one hole to create a flash point dangerous situation.

Around the tank cap, right at the fill neck were 6 holes drilled evenly spaced in a circle.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so do they attack the low vapor marine hose and tanks?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Also be on a lookout for a crazy man with a cordless drill.









All seriousness, for almost half a century I've been on this earth, I had no idea these insects exist.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> so do they attack the low vapor marine hose and tanks?


If that stops the vapor from being sniffed by them, yes.
None of my cars fuel tanks have any attacks, the plastic on them is much thicker, and the lines are that black nylon or SS.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> Also be on a lookout for a crazy man with a cordless drill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They came from Asia as an invasive species recently. We are surrounded by many millions of little creatures and never aware of them except when they cause us trouble.

Now the forests here are losing all the native Ash trees to the Emerald Ash borer, also invaded from Asia. They kill every single one.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

iowagold said:


> do they attack the low vapor marine hose and tanks?


The link in the OP's original post mentions boats as having this issue too.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Do you think it would look weird if I covered the tank in aluminum duct tape?
Could be wrapped like a mummy around the tank. That tape easily conforms to various odd shapes. If the shine was a bother, could then paint it black, whatever.

The bugs did not eat thru the 2 large vinyl stickers on the tank top.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I did not know these things existed either. Sigh. I'm in Cleveland so it sounds like I should upgrade to the nicer metal cans. I only need 1 or 2 for lawn equipment. My generator is all propane now.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Beating a dead horse, but something else to blame "mystery gas" (ethanol) for.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

sdowney717 said:


> They came from Asia as an invasive species recently. We are surrounded by many millions of little creatures and never aware of them except when they cause us trouble.
> 
> Now the forests here are losing all the native Ash trees to the Emerald Ash borer, also invaded from Asia. They kill every single one.


Sorry to hear that.

Funny that I live in Asia and I haven't heard of it, much less being plagued by it.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

'the distribution of the species will continue to expand in North America'
They are coming for your tanks, you can count on it, so get ready for them to be attacked.
Maybe the new EPA standards for gas cans will help. Supposed to be less permeable to fuel vapor. There are so many fuel systems that will be attacked, this fuel can drilling bug is spreading fast.
Emptying - draining the gas tank-can is not going to help, they come after tanks and rubber fuel lines due to the vapors. So storing inside might be a help, and that may be dangerous due to fuel vapors in enclosed spaces. I think tanks-cans are just going to have to be armored against attacks.
Bug sprays will wash off, people wont remember to keep spraying their cans.

Cnestus mutilatus, Camphor Shot Borer (Coleoptera: Curculionidae) (lsuagcenter.com)
*Ecological Significance and Pest Status*
The camphor shot borer was introduced from its native range in Asia, where it is reported to be a pest of forest trees. It was first documented in North America based on specimens captured in Mississippi. The species was first documented in Louisiana during 2009. *They can now be found throughout the eastern half of the United States as far north as Pennsylvania*. They do not appear to pose a direct threat to native trees, mainly because of their preference for smaller branches. However, they have an unfortunate and unique way of creating problems. They are strongly attracted to vapors given off by gasoline, possibly because of the high ethanol content of modern formulations. Ethanol is commonly released by stressed and dying trees and serves as a powerful attractant for insects, such as the camphor shot borer, that attack stressed tress. This has resulted in an alternative common name for the species, gasoline beetles, for their habit of boring into gasoline tanks and hoses by mistake. Mysterious, BB-sized holes began appearing in plastic gasoline containers and fuel lines of small engines shortly after the discovery of camphor shot borers in Louisiana. Close inspection revealed that many of these holes were plugged by the dead bodies of the female beetles. Such incidents create fire and environmental hazards because of leakage of fuel, often only discovered during fuel transfers. At least one case of near stranding in the Gulf of Mexico was reported from Florida after beetles bored holes through marine fuel lines.
Climatic modeling suggests that the distribution of the species will continue to expand in North America because of climate change and wide availability of hosts, so they and other Asian species of ambrosia beetles are likely to pose a continuing threat into the future.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Sorry if this sounds selfish but I have to ask. If I've never run gas in my generators does that mean I'm safe?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Bluwolf said:


> Sorry if this sounds selfish but I have to ask. If I've never run gas in my generators does that mean I'm safe?


Sounds reasonable, if you have a virgin generator that hasn’t touched ethanol….

For the first time ever I currently have only E0 gas on hand and in all my machines and tanks. Hope that’s good enough lol.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Covering the tank in aluminum tape. But I ran out.









It goes on good and it conforms to the odd shape. I was reading these bugs do not like WHITE, this aluminum should _*dazzle their little bug eyes.*_


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Well, I know who I'm getting to wrap my Christmas presents next year


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks fit for space, if the tape had the gold foil it would look straight out of nasa.

That foil tape is great stuff. I use it often.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

That should stand up well to re-entry. 

I'd be careful to not make any gas spills/splashes. I don't know of any adhesive that can withstand gasoline... and that includes aluminum tape adhesives. You could end up with a sticky, mushy mess on the tank as the spilled gas goes under the tape and melts the adhesive.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

I dont really know what any of you would do if you were facing devastating beetle attacks, they start in March and go thru June here at least
The glue may lift in a few places near the fill, but not all will and tape is cheap.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

No the tape is fine. Just saying to keep spillage to a minimum or clean it up immediately.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

I ordered some more aluminum tape to finish this. But beginning to wonder if vapor fumes will push the tape off the plastic. So maybe the tank should also be shrink plastic wrapped, with something like this








Amazon.com : 18" Stretch Film/Wrap 1200ft 500% Stretch Clear Cling Durable Adhering Packing Moving Packaging Heavy Duty Shrink Film (1 Pack, Clear) : Office Products


Amazon.com : 18" Stretch Film/Wrap 1200ft 500% Stretch Clear Cling Durable Adhering Packing Moving Packaging Heavy Duty Shrink Film (1 Pack, Clear) : Office Products



www.amazon.com





When I finally get some fuel in the tank, I will let you know how just the tape works. I am pretty certain this plastic wrap does not react with gasoline. And even wondering if that is all it would need, if it is vapor proof wrap.

I am also wondering about the white shrink wrap plastic put on boats.

LLDPE has an A-Excellent rating against gasoline





LDPE Chemical Compatibility Chart







www.calpaclab.com


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

I got the generator together, a Max Force Generac 6500 watt.
Fuel tank seems to be doing ok with aluminum duct tape covering the plastic.

This gen had sat about 3 years unused, It had no spark! I had to buy a new coil. Then it ran good. It also needs a new GFCI outlet, some how it is cracked.
The oil filter also I bought a Fram, so need to change the oil.
And the oil pressure wire broke, oddly I found it and the other 2 wires, red and white, seem to be partially chewed on, maybe a squirrel or a mouse did that, the yellow wire was completely parted. 

I had to drain out the older 2 year old gas I put in for a test, as it could not run properly unless partially choked.
Video of it running








New video by Scott Downey







photos.app.goo.gl





Coil is #
*0G9241T*


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

ALSO, the idle down control board is bad.
Anyone know a cheap fix?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I'll trade you my crusty metal tank for that plastic swiss cheese.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> I'll trade you my crusty metal tank for that plastic swiss cheese.


HAHA, I noticed on Amazon the generators all have stamped metal tanks.
You know manufacturer could plastic coat with HDPE the inside of metal tanks, just like many metal jerry cans are made. Like Wavian does. I think it is a roto molding process.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I was actually thinking about that the other day. I was wondering why didn't they just coat the inside of a metal tank with plastic like HDPE to stop it from corroding...

But then it hit me.... they probably thought of that already but instead, decided to drop the metal tank altogether and just make the whole tank plastic.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> I was actually thinking about that the other day. I was wondering why didn't they just coat the inside of a metal tank with plastic like HDPE to stop it from corroding...
> 
> But then it hit me.... they probably thought of that already but instead, decided to drop the metal tank altogether and just make the whole tank plastic.


The combination of both would result in a vastly better tank.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

sdowney717 said:


> The combination of both would result in a vastly better tank.


No arguments there. But let's just say manufacturers defines "better" to mean cheaper to make.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Today pulled my other gas tank from the TroyBilt.
It is again HORRIBLE, all eaten up again with at least 20 new holes from last year when I fixed it.
The camphor shoot borers even ate new holes right into patched holes
I plan to cover whole tank in Aluminum tape like the other.
You can also see some holes are just partial, some actually are full thickness as in they leak gas.

I am surprised more of you dont have a problem yet. Of course if the tank is metal your good to go except for the rust.
pics


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

I have also repaired a bunch of plastic gas cans about 60 gallons worth, all had holes eaten into them.
My plan is to put them in white leaf bags and hope the bugs stay away, the bugs shy away from the white color supposedly from what the entomologists say.

I use them to fill my boat gas tank which is on a dock and it is whole lot cheaper than marina gas.
Boat tanks are monel metal, and each one is 150 gallons. Lets just say with gas priced sky high, I dont put much gas in the boat now.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Got tank sealed up and taped up today.
One thing also hated about this tank, They have this well, so spilled gas can not drain away.
That also means any rain and water can't either. I think it real dumb of the designer.
My Generac tank drains away.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

till we get an aluminum eating bug! lol!
they have those plastic welder setups...
or just get metal tanks!


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Today, 87 degrees and the fuel eating bugs are here!
They were crawling and flying all around one generator tank, still on top of the tarp. None had found their way under the tarp yet.
At least 25 little Camphor shoot borer beetles.
I sprayed them with Hotshot, they died.

I have two gallon gas cans in white plastic bags, and no boozy bugs are on the plastic.

I am building a 12 by 16 gambrel roof shed to put these gens into. I will make sure it is well sealed.
video link








New video by Scott Downey







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

got any good pix of the bugs?
are they seeking the ethanol?


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

picture from the video, they look just like their online pictures









Bug rear to left, and bug head to right. When they fly it is a delicate slow silent flight


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Head to left and massive compared to the rear.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

how about making glass and metal top jar traps for them?
they do that for the construction bees here.

ethanol as bait (booze like vodka) and dawn with a bit of water to drown them.

bait traps on the edges of the property to draw them away from the garage etc.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Vodka as bait.... is this what has become of this Russian liquor? It's down to being bug bait?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they must be russian bugs.
lol!
almost as bad as the diesel slime.
new stuff every day adapting to what is out there for food.


----------

